# Heading out tomorrow here's my route\plan



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Just really want to make it to the top of 10420 before winter is over and if avy danger is less than considerable I think I'm going to give it a go tomorrow

Here's my planned route(see attachment)

Orange dot represents car 

My primary plan is ascend \ descend along the Red line(ridge line)

Alternately I could follow the blue line for the ascent and then use the red line for the decent but the problem with that is outside of visual I wouldn't know what I was in for on the way down. I'd prefer to take the same way down as I took up so I can dig a couple pits and make observations on the way up.

The Yellow lines represent alternative decent lines(which are tight pine trees) that would be me back to the Gaurdsman pass road which is basically a wide snowmobile trail at this time.

Were supposed to get 5-9" of fresh overnight so their could be isolated spots of "considerable" but everything I'll be one will either be extremely tight trees or around 20 degree, I'm planning on hanging out at Brighton until around noon and then heading out to bag this route that I've been looking at since summer.

Here's the full size topo url









Destination is labeld Peak 10,420


----------

